# Need some high resolution BSD logo pics.



## fender0107401 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi all, I need some high resolution logo pictures (as follows) to make some art works (yes art work!).


----------



## George (Jul 19, 2020)

I bought beastie stickers from linux-fan-shop.de. One is almost DIN A4.^^


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 19, 2020)

Write an e-mail to the FBSD foundation, who hold the copyright on some of https://www.freebsd.org/art.html.  Maybe they or PHK can provide you w/ high resolution versions.


----------



## jomonger (Jul 20, 2020)

You can use image to vector graphic converter, if you won't find.

I just used this site and it gave very nice .svg file.
www.vectorizer.io/


----------

